# THE POWER OF AMNESIA'S AUTISTIC VERIFICATION SELFIE



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

I cant help myself, in before shes ugly. Fuck u she's 18 and I'm 32 that alone makes me hard

Maybe a new Tinder Adventure thread incoming tomorrow


@PapiMew










'


----------



## penis3 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## wasted (Oct 7, 2020)

bro have u ever went to a club to pick up foids?


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Oct 7, 2020)

Women are so autistic


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 7, 2020)

She looks older than 18 jfl even with all that fakeup


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Oct 7, 2020)

Later on in amnesia s crib this weekend




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 7, 2020)

second ngl

reacts for african children 
99% of revenue to chonker o'pry


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I cant help myself, in before shes ugly. Fuck u she's 18 and I'm 32 that alone makes me hard
> 
> Maybe a new Tinder Adventure thread incoming tomorrow
> 
> ...


nigga i cant decide whether ur a fucking joke or a fucking genius
at ur age normies usually have houses mortgages 3 children and taxes to pay
but here u are cucking the system slaying jb pussy


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Oct 7, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Women are so autistic


base andrepdilled


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

wasted said:


> bro have u ever went to a club to pick up foids?



I worked at one part time, few nights a week before covid. Got approached literally every night. I had the chance to fuck a girl every single night I worked. Granted not ALL were super hot tho


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 7, 2020)

Are u validated on the streets? do you get iois?


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 7, 2020)

[RAGE]


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia prolly mogs most male models unfruaded tbh


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ill never have this


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Amnesia prolly mogs most male models unfruaded tbh



I dont think so. But to be fair to myself I AM taking all my pics with a 7 year old fucking samsung in shit lighting conditions and I dont use ANY filters or photoshop my pics at all like a lot of IG male models. If I was to IG max and get a DSLR camera and learn to like use photoshop, just even slightly, I would prob be able to gain a lot of followers

Who really knows. All I know is almost all girls who meet me off TInder just straight up tell me I am extremely gl. And I get approached when I go out to clubs


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 7, 2020)

@Amnesia really appreciate your threads. It's nice knowing I know how life will work even as a teen because of threads like yours and other shit.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dont think so. But to be fair to myself I AM taking all my pics with a 7 year old fucking samsung in shit lighting conditions and I dont use ANY filters or photoshop my pics at all like a lot of IG male models. If I was to IG max and get a DSLR camera and learn to like use photoshop, just even slightly, I would prob be able to gain a lot of followers
> 
> Who really knows. All I know is almost all girls who meet me off TInder just straight up tell me I am extremely gl. And I get approached when I go out to clubs


U for sure mog male models then jfl . A lot of male models look like shit unfruaded ngl . Ur truly 7 psl


----------



## wristcel (Oct 7, 2020)

you're a very lucky man lol

Also - give an autistic breakdown about date conversation etc. Never had one and even though i never will, i'm still curious.
I imagine it being so awkward like 'hi', 'hi', how was your day.....soooooo, you have any brothers or sisters? What do you do for fun?
Kinda like a weird job interview


----------



## wasted (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dont think so. But to be fair to myself I AM taking all my pics with a 7 year old fucking samsung in shit lighting conditions and I dont use ANY filters or photoshop my pics at all like a lot of IG male models. If I was to IG max and get a DSLR camera and learn to like use photoshop, just even slightly, I would prob be able to gain a lot of followers
> 
> Who really knows. All I know is almost all girls who meet me off TInder just straight up tell me I am extremely gl. And I get approached when I go out to clubs


Locationmaxx bro go to LA or some shit ur face looks like a million bucks u need some clout ngl ngl and then i dont see why u wouldnt be able to fuck better looking girls tbh ngl


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 7, 2020)

wasted said:


> Locationmaxx bro go to LA or some shit ur face looks like a million bucks u need some clout ngl ngl and then i dont see why u wouldnt be able to fuck better looking girls tbh ngl


He’s wasting his potential like crazy man


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

wasted said:


> Locationmaxx bro go to LA or some shit ur face looks like a million bucks u need some clout ngl ngl and then i dont see why u wouldnt be able to fuck better looking girls tbh ngl





Sikkunt23 said:


> He’s wasting his potential like crazy man


I'm 32 tho, I'm already way too fucking old to START any sort of career based on my looks. But I appreciate the compliments. Plus I HATE interacting with people, so any sort of thing involving having to actually market myself and be social would be death. Remember I am NOT NT

Plus I do well financially in my current situation.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I'm 32 tho, I'm already way too fucking old to START any sort of career based on my looks. But I appreciate the compliments.
> 
> Plus I go well financially in my current situation.


Are u mentally gigafucked ? . Why don’t u have a wife rn tbh


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 7, 2020)

Is 18, got out a real relationship where the guy probably loved her for real. Proceeds to get fucked by a serial killer looking 24 year old guy just because he's good looking. JFL at the current state of women. Most guys want love and a real relationship, women dont care about love, all they want is a good looking guy fucking them. GG guys


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Is 18, got out a real relationship where the guy probably loved her for real. Proceeds to get fucked by a serial killer looking 24 year old guy just because he's good looking. JFL at the current state of women. Most guys want love and a real relationship, women dont care about love, all they want is a good looking guy fucking them. GG guys



Sluts dig the serial killer pheno bro


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Sluts dig the serial killer pheno bro


I know but thats exactly what's wrong about women.


----------



## wasted (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I'm 32 tho, I'm already way too fucking old to START any sort of career based on my looks. But I appreciate the compliments. Plus I HATE interacting with people, so any sort of thing involving having to actually market myself and be social would be death. Remember I am NOT NT
> 
> Plus I go well financially in my current situation.


i hate sounding like im sucking ur dick but i honestly think u look in ur early 20s so ur age shouldnt be a problem 

are u introverted and shy or a giga (diagnosed) aspie? seems like u can easily talk to foids on dates and shit u ask them a lot of questions and listen a lot


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

wasted said:


> i hate sounding like im sucking ur dick but i honestly think u look in ur early 20s so ur age shouldnt be a problem
> 
> are u introverted and shy or a giga (diagnosed) aspie? seems like u can easily talk to foids on dates and shit u ask them a lot of questions and listen a lot


I guess when I say non NT I just mean I am EXTREMELY introverted. Even other self proclaimed introverts raise their eyes at how I am totally content and even enjoy total solitude from ppl. I have gone literally months without leaving my apartment for anything other than the grocery store and gym. I just find interacting with people as very very stressful and even a night where a girl spends the night, I need several days alone just to recharge from that. If my job required me constantly being around ppl all the time I would legit feel suffocated and mentally go insane. This is why I love being self employed and work from home, as a stock trader.

In 1 on 1 situations with ppl I am charismatic, flirty, sarcastic cocky, girls seem to react well. But it could just be my face. I do occasionally catch myself saying awkward things, like for example this one girl once brought up latisse and how it helps her eyelashes grow but shes unsure if it rlly works. I went into depth about my OWN use of it and the best way to apply it and all this stuff. At the end of my diatribe shes like "uhhh u dont REALLY use latisse do you?" With a look of disgust on her face, like uhh if this GUY actually uses this stuff imma walk out rn

@Sikkunt23


----------



## brainded (Oct 7, 2020)

How are you not bored from fucking random above average women 

Fuck some high status stacies as a challenge


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

brainded said:


> How are you not bored from fucking random above average women
> 
> Fuck some high status stacies as a challenge



Where are they? I'm happy to try to


----------



## brainded (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Where are they? I'm happy to try to


Instagram and social circle
But youre too introverted I guess


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

brainded said:


> Instagram and social circle
> But youre too introverted I guess


I am currently with more girls than I make threads about. There this 18 year old I am SURE u guys would all universally accept as a stacy but I am NOT gunna make a thread about her ATM cause I dont want ANY fucking chance of her seeing a story about her. Shes legit top stacy


I mean ur right, ALL these girls I meet tell me I am way out of their league, but then WHERE the fuck are the girls in my league, I dont know where to find them


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 7, 2020)

That's it, I'm surgermaxxxing everything and wearing coloured contacts. Ascension or death


----------



## recessed (Oct 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Amnesia prolly mogs most male models unfruaded tbh


definitely mogs bateman the squintmaxxer


----------



## Lars (Oct 7, 2020)

lmao amnesia is gonna fuck a girl exact the same age as me


----------



## stuckneworleans (Oct 7, 2020)

It's time to travel to South America or EE and experience what it's like to be a god on earth boyo


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

*LOOKS DONT MATTER, JUST BE A GENUINE NICE RESPECTFUL GUY BOYS, AND A GOOD GIRL WILL WANT TO DATE YOU HUNNY. HANG IN THERE, WOMEN ARE JUST IMMATURE AT A YOUNG AGE. GET ESTABLISHED AND A SOLID CAREER, BE A STABLE SMART STABLE MAN AND WHEN YOURE 30 A GIRL WORTH WHILE, PAST HER PARTY PHASE, WILL WANT TO DATE YOU*
















FUck u mom for that shit advice u gave me when I was 19. And fuck every other person who denies looks matter, fuck u reddit, fuck u incel tears u subhuman scums of the earth


----------



## Lars (Oct 7, 2020)

@Amnesia do you have lights next to your mirror? i also need to do that tbh only using the daylight now


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 7, 2020)

Any procedures coming up for you?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 7, 2020)

I will never have this






Spoiler








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## wasted (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I guess when I say non NT I just mean I am EXTREMELY introverted. Even other self proclaimed introverts raise their eyes at how I am totally content and even enjoy total solitude from ppl. I have gone literally months without leaving my apartment for anything other than the grocery store and gym. I just find interacting with people as very very stressful and even a night where a girl spends the night, I need several days alone just to recharge from that. If my job required me constantly being around ppl all the time I would legit feel suffocated and mentally go insane. This is why I love being self employed and work from home, as a stock trader.
> 
> In 1 on 1 situations with ppl I am charismatic, flirty, sarcastic cocky, girls seem to react well. But it could just be my face. I do occasionally catch myself saying awkward things, like for example this one girl once brought up latisse and how it helps her eyelashes grow but shes unsure if it rlly works. I went into depth about my OWN use of it and the best way to apply it and all this stuff. At the end of my diatribe shes like "uhhh u dont REALLY use latisse do you?" With a look of disgust on her face, like uhh if this GUY actually uses this stuff imma walk out rn
> 
> @Sikkunt23


If you're content with it then I don't see a problem. Some guys don't have good social skills but they feel l they are missing out and wish they could make more friends and get to know more people. It doesn't seem like that's your case. 

I'm totally the opposite of you... I feel exhausted and lifeless if I don't interact with people frequently. I feel depressed when "the party is over" or when my friends are too busy to hang out.

Nevertheless, I think any guy would benefit from having a small group of male friends. I don't think you could relate to women as much as men especially if you're redpilled. You could build a small social circle with other introverted like-minded people. I would like to believe that it's better than lonermaxxing (if they are the right people). 

True guy friends don't care if you say awkward stupid shit from time to time. They are less superficial and judgemental than women in general imo.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 7, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> I know but thats exactly what's wrong about women.


its not wrong bro its nature , women want pshycopath chad always has been that way always will be deal with it faggot


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *LOOKS DONT MATTER, JUST BE A GENUINE NICE RESPECTFUL GUY BOYS, AND A GOOD GIRL WILL WANT TO DATE YOU HUNNY. HANG IN THERE, WOMEN ARE JUST IMMATURE AT A YOUNG AGE. GET ESTABLISHED AND A SOLID CAREER, BE A STABLE SMART STABLE MAN AND WHEN YOURE 30 A GIRL WORTH WHILE, PAST HER PARTY PHASE, WILL WANT TO DATE YOU*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everytime I read a thread of yours I hate life a little bit more, the only way I cope is that you live in some shit town in commiefornia thousands of kms away from me but then I remember we live in the age of internet and it doesnt mean shit


----------



## wristcel (Oct 7, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> everytime I read a thread of yours I hate life a little bit more


that's the idea of the posts!! haha

It's cool dude.

Maybe in the next life! (?)


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Any procedures coming up for you?



If Taban can see me, his appointments got moved back cause of Covid.

Almond eye and or lower lid retraction. At the very least upper lid fillers to correct slight asymmetry.

non surgical rhino - possible nose fillers towards the tip of my nose

Chin fillers, for width and to fill in my cleft chin @Truthmirrorcoper


----------



## ABC (Oct 7, 2020)

Tonnes of people have dark hair, no flaws, no noticeable asymmetries, good harmony, good pheno but look average. I think what makes you stand out as good looking is you’ve got good halos. You’ve got a good base but your hollow cheeks, muscular physique, straight eyebrows and tan halo you and make you stand out. Combine those typical GL features with stubble to make you look more masculine, but also not too long to make you look like you don’t take care of your appearance, and you’ve got a good looking guy with sex appeal. 
I don’t want to dick ride but you are what people should be aiming for. A good balance of features that signal masculinity and dominance (dark hair, tan, muscular body, stubble) for sex appeal and features which halo you as GL (hollow cheeks, abs).
There’s arguements over which is better pretty boy vs masc but a combination of the two (maesthetic) is best. You appeal to to the most people this way.


----------



## some1h0peless (Oct 7, 2020)

what the fuck why does she sound so autistic. btw if i were you and that foid was texting me like that i would dip asap cuz that looks akward af and the cringe is unbearable


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 7, 2020)

ABC said:


> Tonnes of people have dark hair, no flaws, no noticeable asymmetries, good harmony, good pheno but look average. I think what makes you stand out as good looking is you’ve got good halos. You’ve got a good base but your hollow cheeks, muscular physique, straight eyebrows and tan halo you and make you stand out. Combine those typical GL features with stubble to make you look more masculine, but also not too long to make you look like you don’t take care of your appearance, and you’ve got a good looking guy with sex appeal.
> I don’t want to dick ride but you are what people should be aiming for. A good balance of features that signal masculinity and dominance (dark hair, tan, muscular body, stubble) for sex appeal and features which halo you as GL (hollow cheeks, abs).
> There’s arguements over which is better pretty boy vs masc but a combination of the two (maesthetic) is best. You appeal to to the most people this way.



It's his hollow cheeks that are his biggest halo. So few people have hollow cheeks irl. His jaw is above average but it is his cheeks attracting the comments about his "sculpted" look and it's why so many are asking for verification. That level of hollow cheeks with good harmony is 1 in 1000.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 7, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> It's his hollow cheeks that are his biggest halo. So few people have hollow cheeks irl. His jaw is above average but it is his cheeks attracting the comments about his "sculpted" look and it's why so many are asking for verification. That level of hollow cheeks with good harmony is 1 in 1000.


true.
And i've never seen someone get hollow cheeks without already having them. So that's not gonna happen for users here.
I don't even think surgeons know how to create them lol (i think it's a mixture of muscle insertions and jaw shape and a combo of shit tbh. The perfect storm)
People forget amnesia was born good looking - the photo of him I saw when he was younger pre surgery when he was on the beach or something, i think he looked even better than now!


----------



## ABC (Oct 7, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> It's his hollow cheeks that are his biggest halo. So few people have hollow cheeks irl. His jaw is above average but it is his cheeks attracting the comments about his "sculpted" look and it's why so many are asking for verification. That level of hollow cheeks with good harmony is 1 in 1000.


Pretty much. They make people stand out as good looking. Definitely worth throwing everything you have at getting them. They’re a massive halo.


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> If Taban can see me, his appointments got moved back cause of Covid.
> 
> Almond eye and or lower lid retraction. At the very least upper lid fillers to correct slight asymmetry.
> 
> ...


Great. I'm thinking about nose fillers myself to see how a true rhino would fix it too. It gives the nose better upswing


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> true.
> And i've never seen someone get hollow cheeks without already having them. So that's not gonna happen for users here.
> I don't even think surgeons know how to create them lol (i think it's a mixture of muscle insertions and jaw shape and a combo of shit tbh. The perfect storm)
> People forget amnesia was born good looking - the photo of him I saw when he was younger pre surgery when he was on the beach or something, i think he looked even better than now!



I was 20 here, few months BEFORE any surgery but very lean

Bigger nose, more pointy chin (without fillers for width)
















But then I gained weight. This pic is a year AFTER all my surgeries when I was like 22


----------



## wristcel (Oct 7, 2020)

giga slayer

(also youth halo)


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## wasted (Oct 7, 2020)

JustAFewMM said:


> View attachment 716657


ure gay


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 7, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> its not wrong bro its nature , women want pshycopath chad always has been that way always will be deal with it faggot


This. Keep coping with psychopath chads being morally wrong.

They win, you lose. While you are being nice and kind, working on establishing a productive carreer... Amnesia is cumming in what will basically be your wife 10 years from now when she's used up.

You can keep crying on .co or become psychopath chad yourself and start winning.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 7, 2020)

just be confident, bro!


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Amnesia prolly mogs most male models unfruaded tbh


He only mogs freelance unknown obscure models. He doesn’t mog relevant models at all.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 7, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> He only mogs freelance unknown obscure models. He doesn’t mog relevant models at all.


Cope tbh amnesia is insanely good looking even with the most shit pics on his old phone


----------



## Lars (Oct 7, 2020)

@Amnesia i have a legit question, did you ever tryed to model now with your looks? when i am 12% and fully looksmax i would want to try it out but how about you?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

some1h0peless said:


> what the fuck why does she sound so autistic. btw if i were you and that foid was texting me like that i would dip asap cuz that looks akward af and the cringe is unbearable



What exactly is so autistic about what she's saying? Women get nervous too and are used to talking down to men they arent attracted to. It's like those videos u see of GL guys on chatroullete, girls suddenly get all giggly and goofy when faced with a GL guy. I figure girls start to get the same way when talking to a guy they actually think is very GL.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 7, 2020)

she is same age as me and ur going to fuck her while i cope with nofap




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 7, 2020)

how did you get such hollow cheeks btw


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> she is same age as me and ur going to fuck her while i cope with nofap
> View attachment 716688




Nothing wrong with no fap, I'm on month 2 rn. It makes actual sex a lot better, harder erections. Deathgrip syndrome made it impossible for me to cum from actual sex. I resolved that with no fap




sandcelmuttcel said:


> how did you get such hollow cheeks btw



Low bf and ideal lighting and clean shaven

https://looksmax.org/threads/guess-my-bf.216110/


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Nothing wrong with no fap, I'm on month 2 rn. It makes actual sex a lot better, harder erections. Deathgrip syndrome made it impossible for me to cum from actual sex. I resolved that with no fap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw ive been researching the brow extensions for last few hours and these are the best they last for 14 days and look really realistic


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 7, 2020)

man too much suifuel these days let us inkels cope for a little


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Cope tbh amnesia is insanely good looking even with the most shit pics on his old phone


He is goodlooking but he doesn’t mog most models. He is a mid tier Chad.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> He is goodlooking but he doesn’t mog most models. He is a mid tier Chad.


I agree I am definitely not top tier at all. There's something about my face that lacks natural harmony. Plus I am only 5'9''

With that said I think taking into my age, 32. I am absolutely top tier for my age bracket. I have never IRL seen a guy over 30 as GL as me I don't even feel arrogant saying that. Given my lean body too and NW 1 hairline also


----------



## wristcel (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I agree I am definitely not top tier at all. There's something about my face that lacks natural harmony. Plus I am only 5'9''
> 
> With that said I think taking into my age, 32. I am absolutely top tier for my age bracket. I have never IRL seen a guy over 30 as GL as me I don't even feel arrogant saying that. Given my lean body too and NW 1 hairline also


what about the dude I sent you a pic of out of interest?
My wingman/slayer friend. You never replied to me after I sent you it as you asked me what he looked like.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> what about the dude I sent you a pic of out of interest?
> My wingman/slayer friend. You never replied to me after I sent you it as you asked me what he looked like.


I told u, for a split second I thought it was me or looked like me. He looks like a low inhib party guy chad who pulls from his looks and beign the loud alpha type at a party


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 7, 2020)

woah life doesnt end at 24


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 7, 2020)

Cope he’s a gigamogger 


Taylorswift said:


> He is goodlooking but he doesn’t mog most models. He is a mid tier Chad.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I told u, for a split second I thought it was me or looked like me. He looks like a low inhib party guy chad who pulls from his looks and beign the loud alpha type at a party


i never saw your reply.
Yeah, his results are out of this world. I've seen some crazy shit going out with him, which is why i can deal with your threads without roping lol. Partially desensitized. It's a LOT more painful in person when it's someone you actually know
However, he doesn't really care to slay at all. Maybe he got bored of it when he was 16 or some shit lol.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Oct 7, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> JFL at the current state of women. Most guys want love and a real relationship, women dont care about love, all they want is a good looking guy fucking them. GG guys


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 7, 2020)

The irony of all this is that women now have apps that can modify their facial features in real time ( which im sure shes using) but she wants HIM to verify that he isnt a cat fish. Nigga im done.


----------



## Terminator2009 (Oct 7, 2020)

the fact that there is some 18year old brocel out there who has spent so much time thinking about this girl and trying everything for her while she is getting fucked on first date by 32yearold chad makes me sick

edit:not even date,just tinder


----------



## wristcel (Oct 7, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> btw ive been researching the brow extensions for last few hours and these are the best they last for 14 days and look really realistic



does the whole lash stick down from the glue? I'm assuming so. I don't think you could just glue the end of each hair and have it stay in place.
So she glues the whole lash or just like half?


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I agree I am definitely not top tier at all. There's something about my face that lacks natural harmony. Plus I am only 5'9''
> 
> With that said I think taking into my age, 32. I am absolutely top tier for my age bracket. I have never IRL seen a guy over 30 as GL as me I don't even feel arrogant saying that. Given my lean body too and NW 1 hairline also


Yes you are obviously Uber Chad for a middle aged man but your perfect looksmatch would be Matthew Noszka :


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Oct 7, 2020)

Holy shit... The day that a woman want me to send a selfie with vertification because they don't believe i am the person in the pictures.... wtf. I am so jealous of your life and I hate myself cuz I will never have this. Fuck you Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Oct 7, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> Later on in amnesia s crib this weekend
> View attachment 716533


Made my day


----------



## TITUS (Oct 7, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> lmao amnesia is gonna fuck a girl exact the same age as me


You wish you were her.


----------



## Lars (Oct 7, 2020)

TITUS said:


> You wish you were her.


i am gonna larp as a girl on tinder so i can match with amnesia


----------



## Time Travel (Oct 7, 2020)

most of us will never experience this


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 7, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> This. Keep coping with psychopath chads being morally wrong.
> 
> They win, you lose. While you are being nice and kind, working on establishing a productive carreer... Amnesia is cumming in what will basically be your wife 10 years from now when she's used up.
> 
> You can keep crying on .co or become psychopath chad yourself and start winning.


You are right and thats why I wont wife any girl but its still just fucked up.


----------



## some1h0peless (Oct 7, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> most of us will never experience this


who cares


----------



## some1h0peless (Oct 7, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Holy shit... The day that a woman want me to send a selfie with vertification because they don't believe i am the person in the pictures.... wtf. I am so jealous of your life and I hate myself cuz I will never have this. Fuck you Amnesia


who cares


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Oct 7, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Women are so autistic


When in front of chad, yes. She knows she is littler than a mouse when in front of superior human, it's simple biology. He can literally start a conversation by saying he is national socialist and women would intriguingly give few giggles while trying to change topic.

If incel or normie of lesser status than her said hi she would either insult him or post him on social media to mock him cause they are deemed as lower humans.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I was 20 here, few months BEFORE any surgery but very lean
> 
> Bigger nose, more pointy chin (without fillers for width)
> 
> ...


Brah when did you start to get crazy attention from women? After Rhino? After Low BF?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 7, 2020)

wristcel said:


> does the whole lash stick down from the glue? I'm assuming so. I don't think you could just glue the end of each hair and have it stay in place.
> So she glues the whole lash or just like half?


she only glues the ends of the hairs i wouldnt use it if you need to create a new shape but it would be great to make ur brows more filled up


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 7, 2020)

Amnesia mogs him to gandy to back 


Taylorswift said:


> Yes you are obviously Uber Chad for a middle aged man but your perfect looksmatch would be Matthew Noszka :
> 
> View attachment 716761


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 7, 2020)

I dont even read these anymore

I know the girl accepted everything bc your good looking, femoids being femoids


----------



## Hozay (Oct 7, 2020)

@Amnesia How was your dating life and success before the surgeries? If I'm being honest you didnt look that bad before. Were you a virgin before surgeries? I'd be surprised if you were


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 7, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Is 18, got out a real relationship where the guy probably loved her for real. Proceeds to get fucked by a serial killer looking 24 year old guy just because he's good looking. JFL at the current state of women. Most guys want love and a real relationship, women dont care about love, all they want is a good looking guy fucking them. GG guys


Painful truth


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 8, 2020)

I hope she’s not an ethnic immigrant self hating Lebanese whore


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 8, 2020)

Dang bitch looks 30


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia mogs.


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I cant help myself, in before shes ugly. Fuck u she's 18 and I'm 32 that alone makes me hard
> 
> Maybe a new Tinder Adventure thread incoming tomorrow
> 
> ...


Please make a storytime thread.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I agree I am definitely not top tier at all. There's something about my face that lacks natural harmony. Plus I am only 5'9''
> 
> With that said I think taking into my age, 32. I am absolutely top tier for my age bracket. I have never IRL seen a guy over 30 as GL as me I don't even feel arrogant saying that. Given my lean body too and NW 1 hairline also


Has your height ever bothered you?(I mean for life in general, not getting girls)
Imagine you were 185cm+


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Oct 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *HANG IN THERE, WOMEN ARE JUST IMMATURE AT A YOUNG AGE. GET ESTABLISHED AND A SOLID CAREER, BE A STABLE SMART STABLE MAN AND WHEN YOURE 30 A GIRL WORTH WHILE, PAST HER PARTY PHASE, WILL WANT TO DATE YOU*


*she was gigablackpilled and right. 30 yo postwall whores want the betabuxx, while alpha fucks. you chose the right path*


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 8, 2020)

She ugly


----------



## Gunna (Oct 8, 2020)

wristcel said:


> true.
> And i've never seen someone get hollow cheeks without already having them. So that's not gonna happen for users here.
> I don't even think surgeons know how to create them lol (i think it's a mixture of muscle insertions and jaw shape and a combo of shit tbh. The perfect storm)
> People forget amnesia was born good looking - the photo of him I saw when he was younger pre surgery when he was on the beach or something, i think he looked even better than now!


!


----------

